# Medical assesment review



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi we have just had the medical back from doctor he said everything was ok , put forward to immigration and they have passed it on for a medical assesment review holding up the process . Has anyone encountered this and how long does it take to be assessed as the job I have been offered has a timescale on it and it's getting very near the date . 
Any help appreciated


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Depends on the reason for referral to MA. If it's just a simple review and sign off, then 2-3 weeks turnaround seems to be the norm, however, if there's concerns and subsequent requests for additional tests, etc... there is no telling. If your doctor said everything was ok (was something just out of normal?), I'd figure towards a simple review and expect 2-3 weeks.


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi 
Thanks the only one slightly high was bilirubin whatever that is at 26 everything else was within the guidelines just worried that I will lose job offer


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

bhullo said:


> Hi
> Thanks the only one slightly high was bilirubin whatever that is at 26 everything else was within the guidelines just worried that I will lose job offer


That's a bit high, I believe the normal maximum is around 16 or 17. High levels of bilirubin can be natural, as a result of some external factor or indicative of various dieseases. Did your GP provide a note explaining why your level was high? I don't know INZs acceptable range, however, without explanation they may ask you to do some tests to confirm the issue if the other blood work doesn't cover it.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

My medical was referred and it took just over 2 weeks to resolve it. But I included a note from a specialist explaining my condition with the medical report.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

My medical was referred and took over 6mths to resolve including numerous correspondence from a UK specialist on my behalf. No one can answer this question for you as it all depends on why you have a raised bilirubin level and whether any other liver function tests show elevation. The cause of this raised level needs to be determined.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all my other liver tests are easily within the guidelines , what's annoying is the new immigration medical tests don't even do liver function ah well just have to wait and see


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

bhullo said:


> Thanks for the replies all my other liver tests are easily within the guidelines , what's annoying is the new immigration medical tests don't even do liver function ah well just have to wait and see


Oh that's unfortunate. Yeah think waiting & see is your only option & hopefully it will all be quick and trouble free. Good luck. X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea wait and see fingers crossed thanks guys


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea just got my visa through after the referral to the assesor but it came back in a week all ok . 
I think the worst bit is stressing about everything but it has all worked out . 
Thanks for all your replies


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

bhullo said:


> Yea just got my visa through after the referral to the assesor but it came back in a week all ok .
> I think the worst bit is stressing about everything but it has all worked out .
> Thanks for all your replies


Fab news, congratulations x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

